# Help me decide



## Renegayde (May 1, 2008)

ok here is the dilemma....... 14 NBS-BS plants or 2 flasks and 1 compots from Woodstream......both are gonna cost me about the same..... the 14 plants would be 4 Phal Species, a Paph Druryi, a Bulb, a Cleistoma, a Sedirea, a Cirr, a Encyclia, a Neo, a Trichoceros, a Den species, and a Epidendrum....or the other choice is to buy a hennisianum compot of 10 seedlings, a Paph appletonianum x Hsinying Maru flask, and a Phrag richteri 'Woodstream' x Pink Panther 'Tony' flask....... 



so now which should I go for?????

BTW here is a link to the Plants http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2008)

PM'd.


----------



## Renegayde (May 1, 2008)

I should clarify that the Plants are from some one a hour away from me who is selling off part of their collection


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2008)

Yes you should. I'd go w/ the variety of more mature plants. Of course you should see the condition of any of them.


----------



## Renegayde (May 1, 2008)

LOL geez I am like one step behind you.....I just posted a link to pics of the plants


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2008)

I move at NYC speed! :crazy: They're OK [the Sedirea and Trichoceros are good size].


----------



## Candace (May 1, 2008)

Um, can I say neither? Unless you're getting a killer deal not listed on that site, those prices are pretty similar to what you'd get from a commercial vendor.


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

I guess Candace is right!!!!!! Go for some mature ones from commersial vedor/s that will cost you the same...


----------

